
Drones Marshaled to Drop Lifesaving Supplies Over Rwandan Terrain - gregalbritton
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601190/why-rwanda-is-going-to-get-the-worlds-first-network-of-delivery-drones/
======
gregalbritton
View the New York Times article here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/05/technology/drones-
marshale...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/05/technology/drones-marshaled-to-
drop-lifesaving-supplies-over-rwandan-terrain.html?_r=0)

